# Paris: achat de montres?



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

*(Please forgive my question in English as my French is poor. If you answer in French I can use a translator. Thank you.)

I will be traveling to the City of Light in a few weeks and am wondering if there are good, interesting places to find used watches, other than the standard jewelry stores. Any flea markets or used watch shops? I'm not looking for anything expensive (my budget will be at around 500 Euros or so). 
Merci bien!
-Cesar








*


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi,

for this price it could be hard to find something

Sellers in 2nd hand are just looking to sell Rolex and others like this.

If you're looking to find a good watch, you should have to prefer french forum with sales corner

The two mains are :

Coin des Affaires

and :

Petites annonces de FAM - Ventes et Echanges

This 2 places are safe and sure ;D

Enjoy your french trip !


----------

